# 2017 SuperDuty Released - What do you think?



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://truckyeah.jalopnik.com/2017-ford-super-duty-new-body-old-engines-high-tech-1732740139

I'm loving the new interior, and overall I like it. I would like to see the grill painted the same color as the truck though.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Don't look that much different.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

They seem to be morphing into the same look as a F-150.


----------



## alpine779 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jury's still out for me, have to wait to see it in person. Curious how the aluminum cab and steel frame will react with dissimilar metals. I know on the fire trucks any spot we had steel and the aluminum touching we'd get corrosion. Lots of it, especially around hinges and mounting brackets.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

alpine779;2030268 said:


> Jury's still out for me, have to wait to see it in person. Curious how the aluminum cab and steel frame will react with dissimilar metals. I know on the fire trucks any spot we had steel and the aluminum touching we'd get corrosion. Lots of it, especially around hinges and mounting brackets.


Doubt there will be an issue since the metals will be separated by a rubber body mount.

I'm hoping this new frame & cab design will be more solid/stiffer than the outgoing model.


----------



## alpine779 (Feb 16, 2010)

plowguy43;2030327 said:


> Doubt there will be an issue since the metals will be separated by a rubber body mount.
> 
> I'm hoping this new frame & cab design will be more solid/stiffer than the outgoing model.


I was thinking more along the lines of door and hood hinges, tailgate hardware etc.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

....Ugly.....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

alpine779;2030336 said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of door and hood hinges, tailgate hardware etc.


Since the hardware would be painted the likelihood of Alum and Steel having contact would be out of the picture. 
Fasteners would be an area of concern, the get around there would be Stainless fasteners ($$$$$) or using a anti seize type of compound.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

FUGLY! Yuck yuck


----------



## Do It All Do It Right (Jan 24, 2005)

Saw one in Dearborn yesterday with a v plow on it. Rhode tall no squatting.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't see much of a change.

Just a bunch of added **** that's just going to make them more expensive.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Not for me fugly for sure


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Ugly ass Chevy if you ask me.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't really like the grill but the rest of the truck looks good. I like the interior too, bet they'll want a million for it


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

The best body style Ford ever made for trucks is in my avatar. It was my first truck and I wish I could get it back. Took the Fisher headgear off for the summer.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

Looks kinda funky to me. Have to see it in person to form an opinion.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Banksy;2030565 said:


> The best body style Ford ever made for trucks is in my avatar. It was my first truck and I wish I could get it back. Took the Fisher headgear off for the summer.


'69-'79 is my favorite


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

BUFF;2030574 said:


> '69-'79 is my favorite


That would be my next choice. My old man currently has a 1973 F-250. In fact, it's his third one. He bought a brand new one in 1973 for like $3500.


----------



## PHS79 (Jan 23, 2005)

I love the looks of the interior! I really like the outside overall, the grille is the only thing that I am not sure of...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Banksy;2030575 said:


> That would be my next choice. My old man currently has a 1973 F-250. In fact, it's his third one. He bought a brand new one in 1973 for like $3500.


In High School I drove a '70 Hi Boy, then bought a '77 Hi Boy in '79 and rolled it so I bought a '73 2wd, put the cab/front clip on the '77 and built a Flat bed for it. I drove that truck till '91.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

very ugly.


----------



## ICE CREAM MAN (Dec 15, 2001)

Not Bad, The grill has me a little confused as well. But I like it. I just traded my 2011 ford f350 lariat for a 2015 GMC Denali 3500. I like both of them. They all have their pluses and minuses.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

fully boxed frame? great idea, now there is no way to wash the sand and salt out of the frame. being able to say the frame is "24 times stiffer than the last truck" is a great marketing ploy, but will shorten the life of the frame in the salty states by a similar ratio. plus who really needs a 24 times stiffer frame??

but i guess it's not like most people who buy new trucks care anyway - it'll be traded in 2-3 years down the road and become someone else's problem.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't care much for all that new stuff in the cab, I won't get any of that anyway, I like the body for the most part I don't like they are taking on the 150 look. I'm hoping the grill on the xl is different like my 15. My 15 has more of a work truck look I feel like this doesn't have that quite as much. Still 10x better looking than chevy


----------



## bartolini (Sep 11, 2009)

You are a fool to ever buy a ford deisel again. The gas pickups are fine except for manifold bolts cracking from snow plowing.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Manifold bolts cracking from plowing ???...


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

SHAWZER;2030862 said:


> Manifold bolts cracking from plowing ???...


those bolts only crack if plowing with a trip edge blade... xysport


----------



## bartolini (Sep 11, 2009)

Yep. More than 6 ford plow pickups here. Many warrantee and extended warrantee manifold jobs done at dealer.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

I can work with those looks! Hopefully the F-150 cab is roomy, as I've not yet been in one of the new ones. 

It is weird how after owning enough of them you almost begin to accept the manifold issues....that is until you have to drive that truck and listen to all that damn ticking!!


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

bartolini;2030853 said:


> You are a fool to ever buy a ford deisel again. The gas pickups are fine except for manifold bolts cracking from snow plowing.


But with the hauling and towing I do daily a gas wouldn't work as well. We tried a couple. Get 8 mpg consistently. Got a 6.7 for the same job and tasks and I get 13.8 consistently. And can pull a 12 row corn head up a 15% grade.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Yep , I understand manifold bolts cracking , but why from plowing ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Buff ???

http://truckyeah.jalopnik.com/2017-ford-super-duty-has-a-really-practical-optional-gu-1732859372


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

not digging the F350 on fender


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MXZ1983;2030922 said:


> But with the hauling and towing I do daily a gas wouldn't work as well. We tried a couple. Get 8 mpg consistently. Got a 6.7 for the same job and tasks and I get 13.8 consistently. And can pull a 12 row corn head up a 15% grade.


Where in Ill is there a road with a 15% grade that has any distance?



1olddogtwo;2030978 said:


> Buff ???
> 
> http://truckyeah.jalopnik.com/2017-ford-super-duty-has-a-really-practical-optional-gu-1732859372


My '15 has one under the center 40/20/40 seat with a .45ACP in it and the back seat has a AR in it, both lock with the ignition key if you want to lock it up with minimal security......
They're pretty handy though and keeps your truck guns out of sight.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

BUFF;2031010 said:


> Where in Ill is there a road with a 15% grade that has any distance?
> 
> My '15 has one under the center 40/20/40 seat with a .45ACP in it and the back seat has a AR in it, both lock with the ignition key if you want to lock it up with minimal security......
> They're pretty handy though and keeps your truck guns out of sight.


You wouldn't believe the hills I have to pull out of with the head when coming out of a mine site.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MXZ1983;2031027 said:


> You wouldn't believe the hills I have to pull out of with the head when coming out of a mine site.


Oh, the only real hills I've every seen in Ill are the trash mounds aboot 100west of Chicago on the north-side of I80.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

BUFF;2031087 said:


> Oh, the only real hills I've every seen in Ill are the trash mounds aboot 100west of Chicago on the north-side of I80.


There are some good hills cut from the Ole glaciers.


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

BUFF;2031087 said:


> Oh, the only real hills I've every seen in Ill are the trash mounds aboot 100west of Chicago on the north-side of I80.


southern IL is a bit hilly...it's no Colorado but it does have hills. I don't think there are any public roads that have a 15% grade in Illinois???

About the new Ford...I wonder if the cab has to come off to work on the motor? I swore off Fords after my 2008 F450 had the cab removed for the 3rd time.

If the interior of the superdooty's is like the f150 then it is nice. However, Ram has had a similarly nice interior since 2013.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Ugly truck and probably way to expensive.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Even more 'artificial' looking than the F150. Ugly IMO


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Some companies buy on price, us being one of them. Have a fleet account and just order what we need, regardless of what it looks like. I'd imagine we will get some great deals on the 2016's towards summer or early fall once the 17s start coming out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Getting 7,000 off 16's with current fleet pricing if we order.


----------



## burtle (Dec 23, 2014)

Not my cup of tea


----------



## Z Cut's Lawncare (Oct 14, 2010)

looks like a Chevy Front end here or is it just me ?


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Compared to the photos in the first post, the truck seems to sit lower.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Honestly, the pics from the OP website, I like it. Looks pretty good. We buy XL trucks and they get used as work trucks, so not to say function over form but it's true.


----------



## Z Cut's Lawncare (Oct 14, 2010)

i dont know i love ford but they are changing to much to fast like the f-150 that looks like a Toyota with a blue oval on the front seems like ford is trying to copy other companies for some reason it does look like they changed the cab lines this time up till now the cab didn't change since 1999


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

linckeil;2030843 said:


> fully boxed frame? great idea, now there is no way to wash the sand and salt out of the frame. being able to say the frame is "24 times stiffer than the last truck" is a great marketing ploy, but will shorten the life of the frame in the salty states by a similar ratio. plus who really needs a 24 times stiffer frame??
> 
> but i guess it's not like most people who buy new trucks care anyway - it'll be traded in 2-3 years down the road and become someone else's problem.


Really? Have you driven a 2011+ Chevy/GMC or a 2009+ Ram 2500? The solid and controlled feeling of those trucks makes the Fords of the same age feel "loose" and almost chattery. Don't get me wrong, I love Fords - I am looking for another crew cab right now - but doors chattering over bumps after 20k miles is unacceptable. You drive the newer Dodge/GM's over the same area and the trucks are more controlled and comfortable. They just feel like higher quality.

In regards to the exterior - since 2008 the redesigns always had me not liking them at first then I fall in love with them. Same thing happened with the 2011's. I thought the 05-07's were the best looking one's made for the longest time, then the 08-10's really grew on me and became the best, now the 11-16's are up there, so this will grow on me as well.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I hate the oddly shaped headlights and that fender badge is awful. It looks like a Ford Flex with a bed. They need to do a throwback body design.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

The grill and badging is ugly as hell, a throwback design with a 73-77 style grill and front end would look awsome


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Banksy;2031728 said:


> I hate the oddly shaped headlights and that fender badge is awful. It looks like a Ford Flex with a bed. They need to do a throwback body design.


Doubt they offered a plow prep package.....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Rumor has it...Oomkes is gonna order one with the Powersmoke Option..He is tired of the "Cummings"


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Z Cut's Lawncare;2031675 said:


> looks like a Chevy Front end here or is it just me ?


It's not just you.



Defcon 5;2031870 said:


> Rumor has it...Oomkes is gonna order one with the Powersmoke Option..He is tired of the "Cummings"


Yup, all the 7.3s and the RAM are gone. I miss paying thousands of dollars to keep my newer Fords on the road, so I'm going back to Furd and take some more abuse from their stupid dealers.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

BUFF;2031840 said:


> Doubt they offered a plow prep package.....


They didn't need a plow prep. Good ol' American iron!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2031877 said:


> So I'm going back to Furd and take some more abuse from their stupid dealers.


Have you ever considered if you weren't such a bellend and treated people in a respectful and professional manner you wouldn't been treated harshly when you encountered a problem.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF;2031944 said:


> Have you ever considered if you weren't such a bellend and treated people in a respectful and professional manner you wouldn't been treated harshly when you encountered a problem.


HaHaHaHa....That takes first place in the "Witty" contest...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

^^^^^agreed

I admit, I had to Google it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2031944 said:


> Have you ever considered if you weren't such a bellend and treated people in a respectful and professional manner you wouldn't been treated harshly when you encountered a problem.


What's your point?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5;2032019 said:


> HaHaHaHa....That takes first place in the "Witty" contest...


Been saving that one for a while......



1olddogtwo;2032028 said:


> ^^^^^agreed
> 
> I admit, I had to Google it.


That's ok, I'm sure somebody is still trying to figure out how to spell Google to Google it.



Mark Oomkes;2032034 said:


> What's your point?


No point to be made, just seizing an opportunity.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Maybe you should seize your bellend.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Someone is having a bad night

I'm sure once seen in person, I'll buy one.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2032058 said:


> Maybe you should seize your bellend.


Nah I'm good.......:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2032062 said:


> Someone is having a bad night
> 
> I'm sure once seen in person, I'll buy one.


You're going to buy a bellend?

Kinda weird, but whatever floats your boat.....so to speak.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2032062 said:


> Someone is having a bad night
> 
> I'm sure once seen in person, I'll buy one.


Man I don't know, every new generation pickups are becoming more like luxury cars and those that want an actual work truck won't get them.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;2031877 said:


> It's not just you.
> 
> Yup, all the 7.3s and the RAM are gone. I miss paying thousands of dollars to keep my newer Fords on the road, so I'm going back to Furd and take some more abuse from their stupid dealers.


I'm with ya, I've been looking at newer trucks and I keep finding myself looking at 7.3s again for their simplicity and reliability. My 02 with a small 80HP tune was plenty powerful enough and just kept going everyday. I just wish they had a better turning radius.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

plowguy43;2032146 said:


> I'm with ya, I've been looking at newer trucks and I keep finding myself looking at 7.3s again for their simplicity and reliability. My 02 with a small 80HP tune was plenty powerful enough and just kept going everyday. I just wish they had a better turning radius.


You mean the turning radius of a school bus doesn't work very well for plowing?

They never turned good at all. 7.3 was an awesome motor.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plowguy43;2032146 said:


> I'm with ya, I've been looking at newer trucks and I keep finding myself looking at 7.3s again for their simplicity and reliability. My 02 with a small 80HP tune was plenty powerful enough and just kept going everyday. I just wish they had a better turning radius.


I hear you.

I have 4 7.3s that I plan on running into the ground. Actually, a couple have been..............I've spent some serious coin redoing the bodies due to rust, but I will not trade them in or get rid of them and get new, even if I do love my RAM.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I had several 7.3's great trucks but don't miss the all the noise they created.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2032149 said:


> I do love my RAM.


Wow some guys could have a hay day with this....... :whistling::whistling:


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

MXZ1983;2032147 said:


> You mean the turning radius of a school bus doesn't work very well for plowing?
> 
> They never turned good at all. 7.3 was an awesome motor.


LOL yup. Honestly, plowing I didn't have too much of a problem since the driveways have all been pretty easy to navigate, it was parking the stupid thing that would take 20 back and forths.



Mark Oomkes;2032149 said:


> I hear you.
> 
> I have 4 7.3s that I plan on running into the ground. Actually, a couple have been..............I've spent some serious coin redoing the bodies due to rust, but I will not trade them in or get rid of them and get new, even if I do love my RAM.





Ne1;2032154 said:


> I had several 7.3's great trucks but don't miss the all the noise they created.


That's my thing. I've seen a few guys on forums convert them to a 05+ Front axle and if you have everything off a donor truck, its pretty plug in play save for a few holes to be drilled on the frame for the radius arm mounts.

Part of me is considering purchasing another 7.3 Crew, do the axle swap, pull the interior and add sound deadening, fix any rust and run the thing. I'd also do a 05+ Nose as well. Still thinking about it...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF;2032182 said:


> Wow some guys could have a hay day with this....... :whistling::whistling:


I have no comment....I think I am being watched closely


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;2032319 said:


> I have no comment....I think I am being watched closely


Not nearly as close as others.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2032321 said:


> Not nearly as close as others.


Lol...Triple. Secret Probation


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;2032323 said:


> Lol...Triple. Secret Probation


Greg and I blew through that 10 years ago. Lol


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5;2032319 said:


> I have no comment....I think I am being watched closely


:whistling:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Bronco rebirth?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF;2032352 said:


> :whistling:


I always wondered what Mr. MJD looked like...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF;2032353 said:


> Bronco rebirth?


That thing is as Fugly as the F250


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Defcon 5;2032384 said:


> That thing is as Fugly as the F250


What is with the horrible front ends?! Ford just won't quit.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5;2032384 said:


> That thing is as Fugly as the F250





Banksy;2032396 said:


> What is with the horrible front ends?! Ford just won't quit.


You hang a deer slayer off the frontend and you won't see the hideous grill, just the head lights. The last appealing grill/front end was on the 92-97 F-250-350's IMO


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

BUFF;2032418 said:


> You hang a deer slayer off the frontend and you won't see the hideous grill, just the head lights. The last appealing grill/front end was on the 92-97 F-250-350's IMO


Agreed! Heck, even 87'-91' were better looking.


----------



## bensaintonge (Mar 15, 2015)

Interesting to note that for the first time since 1996 the 3/4 ton and up shares the same cab as the 1/2 ton. They said it was because it would cost too much to tool for an all new aluminum cab and the F-150 cab was just tooled so they will just use that and produce more. The beds and everything in front of the A-pillar is different but they share cabs and interiors save for a couple little things


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

bensaintonge;2033444 said:


> Interesting to note that for the first time since 1996 the 3/4 ton and up shares the same cab as the 1/2 ton. They said it was because it would cost too much to tool for an all new aluminum cab and the F-150 cab was just tooled so they will just use that and produce more. The beds and everything in front of the A-pillar is different but they share cabs and interiors save for a couple little things


Really? Haven't noticed that but it makes sense.


----------



## bensaintonge (Mar 15, 2015)

"...The Super Duty shares a common cab with the F-150. Everything in front of the A-pillar is exclusive to the Super Duty, and everything past the C-pillar is also unique. But that part in the middle, where the passengers ride, is the same as it is on the F-150."

Source: http://www.ford-trucks.com/articles/heres-2017-super-duty-resembles-2015-f-150/


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

The big 450s look sharp, otherwise I'm partial to the new chevy/gmcs


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Not sure if it was said, i skipped a few pages, but car and driver did a test with the aluminum F150 on repairs, and the repair bill was 4X higher due to it being aluminum! (For a small dent from a sledge hammer)


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

jhall22guitar;2036784 said:


> Not sure if it was said, i skipped a few pages, but car and driver did a test with the aluminum F150 on repairs, and the repair bill was 4X higher due to it being aluminum! (For a small dent from a sledge hammer)


So don't hit it with a sledge hammer. If you have insurance, why does it matter if the fix is 4x more? Your deductible stays the same.


----------



## anz27 (Jan 21, 2014)

WIPensFan;2036789 said:


> So don't hit it with a sledge hammer. If you have insurance, why does it matter if the fix is 4x more? Your deductible stays the same.


Because your regular rates are higher. If it cost more to fix, it is most certainly going to cost more to insure.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

WIPensFan;2036789 said:


> So don't hit it with a sledge hammer. If you have insurance, why does it matter if the fix is 4x more? Your deductible stays the same.


Well, for one if repairs cost 4x more its going to be much easier to have the truck totaled, insurance rates will be higher once the insurance companies get pissed off enough (as pointed out) when they are paying for these repairs. Hell if you had the driver alert system (at least the F150) one tail light was $800 since they have the sensor in the twilight housing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan;2036789 said:


> So don't hit it with a sledge hammer. If you have insurance, why does it matter if the fix is 4x more? Your deductible stays the same.


You serious Clark?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

anz27;2036790 said:


> Because your regular rates are higher. If it cost more to fix, it is most certainly going to cost more to insure.





jhall22guitar;2036791 said:


> Well, for one if repairs cost 4x more its going to be much easier to have the truck totaled, insurance rates will be higher once the insurance companies get pissed off enough (as pointed out) when they are paying for these repairs. Hell if you had the driver alert system (at least the F150) one tail light was $800 since they have the sensor in the twilight housing.





Mark Oomkes;2036810 said:


> You serious Clark?


Well maybe someone with a new aluminum body truck will chime in and tell us how much different their insurance rates are compared to the steel bodied trucks. Can't be much of a deterrent because I see a lot of new F150's driving around.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Here is some info. Read the whole article.
http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-ford-f150-repair-cost-20150729-story.html

and another.
http://blog.caranddriver.com/how-mu...insure-and-repair-heres-what-the-experts-say/


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

That's one busy grill.

"According to the report, fewer than 10 percent of independent repair shops in the U.S. are certified to work with most aluminum auto-body parts. That's because repair shops must use different tools such as wire brushes, grinders, and sanders for aluminum, as using tools meant for steel could cause corrosion. Shops will also have to learn how aluminum bends back after an impact, however, Ford claims the new F-Series will be more resistant to dents and dings. Data from the automaker shows that 90 percent of its customers live within two hours of a capable repair shop, and 80 percent are within 30 minutes."

"ford’s parts site quotes a replacement 2004 F-150 hood—the first year that panel was rendered in aluminum as standard—at $1092.72; a steel unit for the older 2003 F-150 costs $647."


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;2036835 said:


> That's one busy grill.
> 
> "According to the report, fewer than 10 percent of independent repair shops in the U.S. are certified to work with most aluminum auto-body parts. That's because repair shops must use different tools such as wire brushes, grinders, and sanders for aluminum, as using tools meant for steel could cause corrosion. Shops will also have to learn how aluminum bends back after an impact, however, Ford claims the new F-Series will be more resistant to dents and dings. Data from the automaker shows that 90 percent of its customers live within two hours of a capable repair shop, and 80 percent are within 30 minutes."
> 
> "ford's parts site quotes a replacement 2004 F-150 hood-the first year that panel was rendered in aluminum as standard-at $1092.72; a steel unit for the older 2003 F-150 costs $647."


But insurance will be the same.......


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;2036840 said:


> But insurance will be the same.......


But Clark, Why wouldn't it be?


----------



## superdutypsd (Oct 30, 2014)

Ford is cliaming that the new aluminum bodys are tougher and stronger that the steel counter parts due to the fact that the aluminum is actually a thicker gauge the the steel, repairs will cost a lot more but i think i read some were that ford was sending reps to independant body shops to work with them and train them on how to repair the aluminum, for now i think you have to go to ford autobody shops. I dont like howbthe new superdutys now share the same interior and exterior of the light duty trucks like chevy and dodge do, but i guess since ford dump millions into this aluminum idea they will just share the same stamping process between the two untill the recouple some of there investment


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

superdutypsd;2048264 said:


> Ford is cliaming that the new aluminum bodys are tougher and stronger that the steel counter parts due to the fact that the aluminum is actually a thicker gauge the the steel, repairs will cost a lot more but i think i read some were that ford was sending reps to independant body shops to work with them and train them on how to repair the aluminum, for now i think you have to go to ford autobody shops. I dont like howbthe new superdutys now share the same interior and exterior of the light duty trucks like chevy and dodge do, but i guess since ford dump millions into this aluminum idea they will just share the same stamping process between the two untill the recouple some of there investment


You are correct on the ford claims, and they are sending out reps to body shops. I saw another article though that highlighted the major issue being the cost of the new equipment shops will need to do the repairs being so high, its almost not worth it for them to get the equipment.


----------



## superdutypsd (Oct 30, 2014)

I agree with you, but i guess time will tell, i read that when ford switched to aluminum it was and is costing them a fortune for the raw materials, and that the price of raw steel sky rocketed for the other 2 big manufacturers. But as ford sells and make more trucks and sell there price will come down, and that eventally chevy and dodge might jump into the aluminum game in a few year which then auto body shops will have to adapt. Im not concerned about the strength of the new superdutys as i am about the corrosion that will happen with dissimilar metals, steel with organic or inorganic zinc primer is a proven method of sacrifical protection just how they use to use red lead but aluminum is a completely different game use zinc chromate which has to eat into the aluminum


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Aluminum is not new in vehicles, just not popular or well known.


----------



## superdutypsd (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes but with it begin a heavier gauge and stronger than steel, if the body panels hold up to corrosion better than trucks now i think its going to be a big strong point for the heavy construction and machinery industry and become more popular


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Im glad I just bought our 2016!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

They will all switch to aluminum, just a matter of time. As for repair shops having to have new equipment, that has happened over time with newer vehicles and technology anyway. They will always need to adapt, just like all other businesses. Insurance will all even out, no need to panic like some on here would have you believe.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

WIPensFan;2048338 said:


> They will all switch to aluminum, just a matter of time. As for repair shops having to have new equipment, that has happened over time with newer vehicles and technology anyway. They will always need to adapt, just like all other businesses. Insurance will all even out, no need to panic like some on here would have you believe.


Exactly, its along the same lines when manufacturers force us to use DEF in our DPF's. At first, the supply was low and people didn't understand it, now truck stops have dispensers next to the diesel nozzles.


----------



## superdutypsd (Oct 30, 2014)

WIPensFan;2048338 said:


> They will all switch to aluminum, just a matter of time. As for repair shops having to have new equipment, that has happened over time with newer vehicles and technology anyway. They will always need to adapt, just like all other businesses. Insurance will all even out, no need to panic like some on here would have you believe.


Agree 100% couldnt have said it better


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

WIPensFan;2048338 said:


> They will all switch to aluminum, just a matter of time. As for repair shops having to have new equipment, that has happened over time with newer vehicles and technology anyway. They will always need to adapt, just like all other businesses. Insurance will all even out, no need to panic like some on here would have you believe.


This ^. This right here.

The first pictures on this thread look awesome in my opinion. That silver one later in the thread looks kinda weak tho. I agree that a new generation takes a bit of time to warm up to, but I said that about the '11-'16 super duties and those are still my least favorite looking, however the body style hasn't changed that much since '99 so it's not like I hate it, just my least favorite. I think the '08-'10's are the best looking, have the boxiest look in a super duty.

I think it shows a bit of arrogance to say one brand is far superior than the others. They all have their pro's and con's, if they didn't then only one would sell. It's a matter of preferance really. Sure, certain years are better than others, but you can say that about all 3 of them. I'm partial to Ford and I would agree that they have the most questionable engines of them all. However, I run a fully deleted/tuned 6.4 and still absolutely love driving it every single day. Just rolled 187,000 today.


----------



## superdutypsd (Oct 30, 2014)

I never really cared for the face lift of the 11-16, but think those years have the best interiors of all the model years, then after seeing a few out on the road with different color options and grills they began to grow on me, same for these 17 trucks the jalpkon picture is ugly, but if you look at the one ford released at the texas state fair there are alot better looking ones, i dnt like how the new badge on the fender is think it looks stupit going up and down, and dnt really like how shares the same body panels of its little brother now, but the new fatures, technology, and capablitys balance things out like the nee all glass roof in them but i am ordering one of these at the beginning of the year and i know that also the 2016 will be selling dirt cheap to get them out the door and off the lots for these, iv had my 07 since new and have 325k on it drive everyday and have gotten my money out of it


----------



## kawasaki guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Not a fan of this new style. At least it has the 6.7.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

BUFF;2030265 said:


> They seem to be morphing into the same look as a F-150.


exactly what i thought when I first saw it


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

At least they should not Rust! Lol


----------



## Nero (Aug 10, 2009)

Ugly body style, although I like the aluminium body. nice interior.


----------



## Snow-Mt-Guy (Sep 17, 2015)

Yea just some ones attempt to try and make some thing new out of some thing old.


----------

